

What is the technology stack behind Vine (video app)? [Quora] - stevewilhelm
http://www.quora.com/Vine-video-app/What-is-the-technology-stack-behind-Vine-video-app#ans3366046

======
codezero
Quora links don't get much traction on Hacker News, and will get a lot less if
you don't include ?share=1 at the end of the URL -- this will at least remove
the standard "create an account" call to action and allow people to see other
content on the page.

